# Axis bank Travel card for visa payment



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

Has anyone used AXIS bank travel card (VISA) for visa pyament ?
I need to pay 6120 AD and I already have this travel card .

I read in many threads that ICICI bank travel card works fine for visa payment.
If anyone used or is aware of of the suitability of Axis bank travel card, pls let me know . 

I checked with the bank and they said the amount can be loaded. But after loading, if the card does not work it will be a big issue. 

Pls help with your valuable inputs.


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

shk said:


> Has anyone used AXIS bank travel card (VISA) for visa pyament ?
> I need to pay 6120 AD and I already have this travel card .
> 
> I read in many threads that ICICI bank travel card works fine for visa payment.
> ...


Hello Shk

I done payment through ICICI travel card. I think it will work.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

Any card work, dont worry is money card must work !


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

shk, please wait for someone who has successfully done this kind of payment through Axis bank. A lot of times, Axis' payment gateway times out or there are errors during online payment. If something happens, it's a major hassle with them to work for a refund.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> shk, please wait for someone who has successfully done this kind of payment through Axis bank. A lot of times, Axis' payment gateway times out or there are errors during online payment. If something happens, it's a major hassle with them to work for a refund.


Valid and essential suggestion sunnyboi.. 
It is better not to try with axis until proven correct..


----------



## shk (Oct 3, 2012)

divyap said:


> Valid and essential suggestion sunnyboi..
> It is better not to try with axis until proven correct..


Thank you sunnyboi and divyap.

I have SBI credit card and HDFC debit cards which are all VISA cards. 
All has one time transaciton limit of 50 K or max 1 L I guess.

I contacted SBI customer care. They responded that , I need to send payslips etc and they would take 15 days to decide on increasing credit limit.
I am yet to contact HDFC bank on the debit card limit.

Have any of you made visa payment through HDFC debit card or SBI credit cards?
If so how did you manage to get the credit limit increased ? 
What are the other options? I have citibank debit cards (mastero) too .


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

shk said:


> Thank you sunnyboi and divyap.
> 
> I have SBI credit card and HDFC debit cards which are all VISA cards.
> All has one time transaciton limit of 50 K or max 1 L I guess.
> ...


Dear shk,

I don't know you hear my words or not. But I would like give my suggestions here from my experience. I think it will be helpful at least other Indian friends.

I was also in same situation like you. you need to pay around 3.5 lakhs Indian money for visa payment. A country like India, the banks will not provide these much of credit limits in Credit cards even though if you give the payslips. In other countries, they will give options to top up the credit cards by depositing required amount to credit card account. But in India, if you deposit huge amount to your credit card above the credit limit, your card will automatically blocked. As per RBI rule, it will not allow because, they think that you are going to change black money to white. So please leave the credit card option.

In case of debit card, I don't think the site will support but some members saying it may support. But I am not sure. As per my knowledge, the gateway implementation used for credit card and debit cards are different. I have lot of experience in implementation of payment gateways in different sites. For clarification, you can see that most of air ticket booking sites, they support only credit cards and travel cards not debit cards. Even though the debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate(this will applicable in credit cards also).

In case of travel cards what banks are doing is, they will charge necessary Australian dollars to your travel card. I dont know about AXIS bank travel card. But I have a nice experience with ICICI travel card. They will issue travel card within oneday. You can go to ICICI branch and ask for ICICI AUD Travel Card. Some branches may ask to start a new account, if you dont have. They will ask for passport copy, PAN Card. Some branches may ask for VISA copy. you just show them DIAC invitation letter if needed. your card cost will be Rs 150+tax. If you pay the equivalent indian money based on current bank's selling rate, they will charge required AUD dollars to your travel card. After activating your card for internet transaction from ICICI bank's website, you can use the card on websites. You can get the guidelines from ICICI travel card catalog.

Before using Travel Card, you just keep in mind that, they are issuing *Travel Credit Card*. You cannot use this card on Indian websites or ATMs in India. Since DIAC site is australlian, you can pay the visa fees through ICICI travel credit card. Great advantage is you can save international exchange rates amount nearly 16000-18000.

Hope this will helps
Cheers...


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

divyap said:


> Valid and essential suggestion sunnyboi..
> It is better not to try with axis until proven correct..




Wondering how it can get proven correct without trying ............

Heres what I did I used a normal credit card it didn't have the required limit ( it was 1.5 lakhs Vs 2.75 I guess that was needed) I spoke to the customer care deposited money to make the balance it took them couple of days to ask their backend team to increase the max limit after the payment reflected in their system once they confirmed the Trn went through smoothly 

Most banks agreed on the procedure HDFC was the most prompt I used the same 

Hope this helps


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

manojpluz said:


> Dear shk,
> 
> I don't know you hear my words or not. But I would like give my suggestions here from my experience. I think it will be helpful at least other Indian friends.
> 
> ...


You can temporarily increase the credit limit of you CC by depositing money 

1) You should quote your PAN for amounts more than 50 K
2) Requires prior consent from the bank for both 1)Deposit / Higher value trn


----------



## baba18 (Apr 23, 2013)

HI,

Has anyone used HDFC bank Forexplus card for visa payment?


----------



## kratos (Dec 11, 2012)

manojpluz said:


> Dear shk,
> 
> Even though the debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate(this will applicable in credit cards also).
> 
> * Great advantage is you can save international exchange rates amount nearly 16000-18000.*


Thanks for the suggestion but can you pls elboarte more on the bold part? Wont this be offset by the dollars you are purchasing from bank?


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

*Urgent !!!!!!**

I need to make payment of visa to DIAC viz. 4590 AUD(Main+Depen)
Unfortuntely none of my friends or relative have such huge limit on CC

Can you pleaes confirm as to how did you do the payment or suggest any other alternative.
Can we use any banks travel card pre-loaded with such limit.

Also,i need to make the payment ASAP.... as aus have taken a good decsion to increase the visa fees again from 1st sept.......

Regards
Kumar*


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

OZIND said:


> *Urgent !!!!!!**
> 
> I need to make payment of visa to DIAC viz. 4590 AUD(Main+Depen)
> Unfortuntely none of my friends or relative have such huge limit on CC
> ...


Hey OZIND,

As suggested by a few people on this thread, go for ICICI travel card. I think it's safe to go for it.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

*Urgent !!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hyd786 said:


> Hey OZIND,
> 
> As suggested by a few people on this thread, go for ICICI travel card. I think it's safe to go for it.


Yes... but i would need the confirmation as to how many of them did successfulll payment and what was the amount......:typing:

Morever i am checking with bank people as to how much time they would take to get the travel card...... since post sept 1st i would hve to make additional payment..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

shk said:


> Thank you sunnyboi and divyap.
> 
> I have SBI credit card and HDFC debit cards which are all VISA cards.
> All has one time transaciton limit of 50 K or max 1 L I guess.
> ...


I did it with HDFC Credit Card, already had the limit and had informed bank people 30 mins before I made the transaction. They confirmed the transaction immediately on phone within 2 mins after it went through.

HDFC portal is very safe, doesnt time out (make sure your internet is not slow, clean cookies, history and close all windows specially Email inboxes) 

Dont know about SBI but high value transactions go well with HDFC and CITI (its my personal opinion and experience)


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

OZIND said:


> Yes... but i would need the confirmation as to how many of them did successfulll payment and what was the amount......:typing:
> 
> Morever i am checking with bank people as to how much time they would take to get the travel card...... since post sept 1st i would hve to make additional payment..


Hi OZIND,

Yes i have done the payment of 5553 aud in the beginning of this month by using ICICI bank travel card. From the forum itself came to know that I can purchase the card from the branch in case i have an account with the bank. I had one so not sure whether u will receive the card if you do not have an account. The document that u require is a declaration which the bank will fill and valid passport. Go to any of the icici bank branch pay Rs. 150 for getting the card (the amount was waived off for me as 5553 aud is quite a big amount). The bank will give u the pin and the card and will let you know whether its activated or not or when will it be activated. Top up the card with the required amount. You need to pay them the conversion charges. As per their instruction you need to visit their website and will have to activate the card for online transaction (just confirm with the bank how to do the activation for online transaction). Go to the payment tab of DIAC as and when you insert the card number it will ask for the name. Fill in with your name and proceed. 

*Note:* Its better to carry along with the passport, the visa sponsorship letter to give them a valid reason to issue u the travel card. I think its only icici bank which issue the travel card if you provide a valid passport. For other banks they ask for visa stamp details and date of entry to the country which of course you will not have.

Hope this helps...Wish u all the best.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi AUS14,

I have ICICI sal account and spoke to one of the manager, and he has clearly mentioned that if you need to have the valid visa to get travel card....not sure how u got it...may be rules have been suppresed 

But i found a way out and here is the sol given by bank people....

Open FD of 3.5 lakh
CC with 80 % of the amount viz 3.0 lakh would be issued immediately
Later you can use the same FD , break it and pay the CC charges
You can use or cancel the CC payment.

So,it's all getting the money which i think is fine...as we are applying for visa so we shld be having that liquidty....or can arrange for one... which should not be prob......

Whoeever is facing the prob can use the above approach.....it's the best way and u get the CC with 3 lakh limit perm on ur CC...........


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

I would like to get the Travel Card for New Zealand. Does anyone have an idea which bank provide the Travel Card for NZ in India?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vish555 (Oct 1, 2015)

Can i use my friend's travel card for Visa payment ?


----------

